# Philosophical questionnaire, answered. Please type me.



## bobimama (May 15, 2021)

*1. Is it worse to fail at something or never attempt it in the first place?*
Unless you risk major destruction by failing, I believe it's always better to try than to not try, as by failing at something new you lose nothing and by succeeding you only profit. However, this is only in theory and in real life I often am risk-avoidant.
*2. If you could choose just one thing to change about the world, what would it be?*
I'd remove the suffering of the unlucky, those born into dictatorships, poverty and sickness so that everyone has a chance to do whatever they want with life.
Alternatively, I'd reduce humans' cruelty towards other humans.

*3. To what extent do you shape your own destiny, and how much is down to fate?*
Every action I take somehow shapes my destiny, triggering a butterfly effect of its own.
If "fate"/determism is actually true, then every action I take is just another domino piece falling down in the cosmic domino effect. I see nothing wrong with this, as I still get to experience life - looking from the window during bus rides can be enjoyable, even though you don't control the scenery outside, correct?

*4. What happens after we die?*
I don't know. Maybe we just rot and decompose, or (less likely) our consciousness departs to some other reality/existence. I hope it's the first, personally.
*5. Should people care more about doing the right thing, or doing things right?*
In my opinion, one should act both efficiently and morally.
*6. What one piece of advice would you offer to a newborn infant?*
Always be open to doubt.
*7. Where is the line between insanity and creativity?*
They are two entirely different categories. Creativity is the ability to innovate while insanity is a state of being severely mentally ill. Sure, one can be insane and creative but neither condition guarantees the other. There are definitely insane people who aren't exceptionally creative, and creative people who are perfectly mentally healthy.
*8. What is true happiness?*
For me, it would be a state of contentness and satisfaction with life that isn't merely based in the momentary pleasures of the present, the feeling of someone who's accomplished everything they wanted from life.
*9. What things hold you back from doing the things that you really want to?*
My lack of willpower and perseverance.
*10. What makes you, you? *
The sum of all my experiences, knowledge and thoughts, and my conscious concept of self (however illusory it may be). The fact that I see and experience reality from specifically my own perspective makes me unique compared to even potential other mes in hypothetical other worlds.
I am not sure how to word this, to be honest.
*11. What is the truth?*
That which actually _exists _in reality, unlike that which only _could be _or outright isn't. I'd argue that in some cases there isn't an absolute truth, such as in ethics, or art. When we're dealing with things that solely depend on subjective perception and ideas the truth probably doesn't exist. However, one could also argue that our entire conception of reality depends on "subjective perception," but I'm not getting into that here.
*12. If lying is wrong, are white lies okay?*
They're "okay" as in mostly harmless. Are they okay as in "morally good," though? I don't think so. I don't think lying is always morally wrong, and I'd gladly lie to save my family or friends from a terrorist, for instance. (Sorry, Kant)
*13. How do you know your perceptions are real?*
Very simple. I don't. I actually had several depressive episodes because of this when I was a teenager.
*14. What makes a good friend?*
Does the friendship satisfy both you and your friend? If yes, it's a good friendship. Looking at just my own opinion, though, I'd say that mutual loyalty and honesty is a very important factor.
*15. Why do people fear losing things that they do not even have yet?*
They get attached to them/associate positive emotions with them despite not having them, and fear losing something they value. Nothing in your brain prevents you from being attached to illusions and fantasies.
*16. Who decides what morality is?* Almost everyone. Morality is based on feelings of compassion and empathy and refined by consideration of facts and logic. Because most humans are capable of both to some degree, we all decide on morality in some way. How much that ovelaps with the general consensus on what is moral varies.
*17. What is the difference between living and being alive?*
I believe there's a semantic difference. Being alive is a condition. It's binary and non-specific - an object either is alive, or isn't. Living is the act of being alive, maybe in a certain place or manner. Unlike "being alive," "living" can be more specific. One can live well, but one cannot "be alive well".
*18. Is a “wrong” act okay if nobody ever knows about it?*
Depends on the act itself, but generally I'd say that it isn't. By this logic, one could birth a child in solitude, commit infanticide and cannibalise them and it would be "okay". Immoral acts are (in my opinion) immoral either because they harm somebody or cause a harmful future situation. The amount of observers shouldn't impact how ethical something is(n't).
*19. Is there a reason to life?*
From a biological POV, that would be to reproduce and prolong the existence of our species. Any other more transcendental meaning depends on the individual's desires. Religion. Just "enjoying" life. Realising your potential. Gathering as much knowledge as possible. Having a family. For everyone, it's something slightly different.
*20. How do you know that your experience of consciousness is the same as other people’s experience of consciousness?*
I don't. I only know they're at least slightly similar, or I couldn't communicate with other people.
*21. What is true strength?*
Not giving up in the face of hardships, a quality I lack.
*22. What is true love?*
A stable bond between two people that are loyal to each other and help each other to deal with life.
*23. Is a family still relevant in the modern world?*
Again, this is something I think is very relative and dependent on the individual. For someone, their family could be the center of their existence, but for someone else it could be something they are completely apathetic towards.
*24. What role does honor play in today’s society?*
Different cultures have different relationships to honor. Japan and the Islamic world, for example, place a higher emphasis on family and personal honor than the "west." (please correct me if I'm wrong on this one)

*25. If money cannot buy happiness, can you ever be truly happy with no money?*
One can gain happiness both with and without money - it just depends on what makes you happy.
*26. How should people live their lives?* However they wish, as long as they don't cause unnecesary harm to others.
*27. How much control do you have over your life?*
I have control, or at least an illusion of it (if free will doesn't exist), over my own decisions, reactions and whether I will or won't continue my life. I can't control external circumstances, however.
*28. What is freedom?*
The ability to act and decide as you wish, without others' limitations.
*29. Isn’t one person’s terrorist another person’s freedom fighter?*
Yes, probably, but some people are probably everyone's terrorists or freedom fighters.
*30. Does nature shape our personalities more than nurture? *
I am probably not qualified enough answer this question. Genetics influence our personality significantly, but I don't know if they affect us less or more than "nurture," because I haven't looked into it and any ideas I have now would be pure guesswork.
*31. What defines you?*
My conscious experience of life/my mind. Nobody has one that is exactly the same as mine.
*32. What do people strive for after enlightenment?*
Since many religions take enlightenment as the highest state one can reach, the probable answer would be nothing.
*33. Do we have a soul?*
This is a hard question to answer? What does "soul" mean in the first place? It's a very vague concept, and everyone probably has their own definition anyway. I don't believe in souls, as I think they're just something we invented because we didn't have any understandng of how consciousness works.
When I was younger, I believed in souls, however, as I found the idea of a life after death comforting.
*34. What is intelligence?*
The ability to adapt to and utilise new information quickly and thoroughly.
*35. Do you make your own decisions, or let others make them for you?*
I'd like to believe I decide for myself, but looking at myself I'd say it's easy to influence me.
*36. What is reality?*
My definition for reality is basically the same as my definition for truth. Reality is that which actually _exists. _
*37. Is trust more important than love?*
Trust is one of the building blocks of healthy love in my opinion, so I'd say that it is.
*38. Is it easier to love or be loved?* Being loved requires no effort. Consistently loving does. However, both should ultimately be satisfying experiences.
*39. Is it better to love and lose or never to love?*
Honestly, I am not sure how to answer this question.
*40. Do aliens exist?*
I believe in their existence, as I find it improbable thar we're alone in the universe. However, I don't think they would necessarily be humanoid or even remotely familiar, as life quite unlike the one we know could exist.
There are 100 billion planets in just the Milky Way. So far, we have visited only one and have a very limited sample of how life looks like.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

IXFP, leaning more N for you. I saw high Fi in your responses, although I don't know whether it's your first or second. I think I saw some Ti and Te at some points, but more Te overall.

I'm not really certain about your type tbh. You actually use the functions in a really balanced way. You do seem logical although I believe you focus on morality more overall. Your response to the "crimes when no one's looking" showed me Fi and I felt enneagram 1 aswell.

Thank you for posting, I think someone more familiar with the functions needs to jump in here to type you properly.


----------

